# Beagle for rabbits



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm thinking about getting a beagle pup for rabbit hunting. How Much will it cost to feed one every month? Is there alot of money wrapped up in the vet? I've had dogs, but always when I lived with my parents, so I've never picked up the tab on them before. How long does it take to housebreak them? 
Thanks


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I suggest that you get a pair of dogs. It is a lot of fun watching them work together and this lets them learn _to pack _when you have the chance to hunt with friends with beagles. Beagles are easy to feed and should not have a very high maintenance cost at the vet. I only feed once a day, tried leaving feeder full and I think they would have eat until they bust. The fun you will have training and hunting with your beagle(s) will far outstrip the cost. House training is about the same as any other breed. It depends on the amount of time you have. When I have a new pup I usually sleep with it and each time it moves it goes out. The same during the day. Even if the pup makes a mistake take it out anyway.

Hope this helps at least a little and let us know what you decide.

:beer:


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I'm still thinkin on it I dont know if the apartment I'm living in will let me have two. But man I wish I could get a couple, guess I'll have to wait til I graduate and own a place for that though


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Get one first train it for atleast a couple seasons then get the next one and slowly build a pack, training multiple dogs is a lot of work and a lot harder than training one at a time.

Beagles are excellent pets and house dogs, I love em. They like all hounds self hunt all you have to do is teach them basic obedience and then expose them to rabbits.

I used to use box traps to catch wild rabbits to train with but if you can locate a spot with lots of wild rabbits they wil pick it up on their own with regular exposure.

Hounds are very car stupid so be careful around roads.

Good luck
PS
there is a good book called "rabbit hunting" by Dave Fisher thats got a lot of info in it


----------

